# Coating Wheels



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Afternoon all...tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll be protecting the wheels with Wowo's Crystal Sealant following the below process.

Quick wash ( they were thoroughly cleaned and decontaminated on Thursday and car won't have moved )

Wipe down with Gyeon Prep

Then WCS applied


So, I was wondering how long after wiping down with Gyeon Prep can I apply WCS, can I do it straight away or do I have to wait a while?

Also, will the outside temperature ( probably about 10° ) be a factor in how long it takes Prep to flash off?

:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

As long as you properly wipe off the Prep, you can apply the sealant straight away.

Prep doesn't flash off, it's spray on, then wipe off. On the wipe off you'll see it flash, like glass cleaner does, really quickly and that's it.

Do 2 layers of sealant. Do all the wheels once, then go over them all again.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks very much for the advice, will do as advised.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Are you removing the wheels or doing them on the car.?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Just doing the faces, unfortunately I have a sloping drive, so wheel removal is a no no.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a slope on my drive, stone chippings to boot  Not the steepest but enough.

Had to drive onto ramps to get to the centre front jackpoint, but once jacked could get stands under side jacking points and both wheels off recently to work on the arches.

Might be worth considering if you can, always worth to coat the barrels where possible.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Would love to do the barrels, as just doing the faces seems like half a job, but the drive is just to steep to risk it.

At least the faces will be protected.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

How did you get on buddy ?

What was the crystal sealant like to use on your wheels ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good choice, its great on wheels 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> How did you get on buddy ?
> 
> What was the crystal sealant like to use on your wheels ?


Not got round to doing it yet fella, weather keeps getting in the way.

Will report back once done


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Managed to get the wheels done yesterday, a quick wash and wipe down with Gyeon Prep and the Wowo's Crystal Sealant was easy on and easy off and gave a nice glossy shine to the wheels and has definitely added something to the look of them.

Using a microfiber pad the WCS was beading up during application, so I'm wondering if there are some remnants of the Gyeon Rim that was applied in July of last year, the car has only covered 2500 miles since then so that might be the case.

Excuse the rusty discs, never used any Atom Mac before and after washing.

So, well see how it goes in terms of longevity, and I wonder if it will stand up to BH Auto Wheel?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Try not to use Auto Wheel. The key to making any kind of protection products last - on paint or wheels - is to use the weakest that will do the job. Use the same soap and foam you use to wash the car with, agitated with good brushes. If that doesn't cut it, then step up to a regular wheel cleaner that is diluted so you can adjust the strength and keep it at a level that does the job but maintains the protection. Once a quarter you can give the wheels a hit with Autowheel just to keep on top of the fallout, though do it after you have washed the wheels.

If Gyeon Rim had only done 2500 miles, then it's virtually guaranteed its still there. If that was the case, then the Crystal Sealant will do a nice job in fortifying that protection.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Try not to use Auto Wheel. The key to making any kind of protection products last - on paint or wheels - is to use the weakest that will do the job. Use the same soap and foam you use to wash the car with, agitated with good brushes. If that doesn't cut it, then step up to a regular wheel cleaner that is diluted so you can adjust the strength and keep it at a level that does the job but maintains the protection. Once a quarter you can give the wheels a hit with Autowheel just to keep on top of the fallout, though do it after you have washed the wheels.
> 
> If Gyeon Rim had only done 2500 miles, then it's virtually guaranteed its still there. If that was the case, then the Crystal Sealant will do a nice job in fortifying that protection.


Thanks very much for the advice, I'll hold off on the BHAW then.

As you say, I'll just use my regular shampoo for the wheels, been using Wolf's White Satin which I've had for years and needs using up.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Rather than start another thread I'll ask the question here.

So, can Wowo's Crystal Sealant be layed?

I was thinking of applying another layer after the next wash, but wasn't sure if it would bond.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

AndyQash said:


> Rather than start another thread I'll ask the question here.
> 
> So, can Wowo's Crystal Sealant be layed?
> 
> I was thinking of applying another layer after the next wash, but wasn't sure if it would bond.


I have layered it before,dont know it it adds anything but seems to work fine.you should only need a mild shampoo if you wash regularly, i usually use a very mild citrus apc as a pre-wash

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks very much, I'll give them a second coat when I wash the car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wheels looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Wheels looking good mate :thumb:


Cheers fella...I was looking at them yesterday out of the window and they do look considerably more shiny than before


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

AndyQash said:


> Rather than start another thread I'll ask the question here.
> 
> So, can Wowo's Crystal Sealant be layed?
> 
> I was thinking of applying another layer after the next wash, but wasn't sure if it would bond.


Yes, I think it can, particularly to itself. It isn't that fussy and I don't think it will remove itself once cured. I also think it is a good looking product generally and looks good on the car in general too.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks rosco...agree with the look of the product, the wheels look so much better than before.

Will give them another going over after the next wash.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

AndyQash said:


> Rather than start another thread I'll ask the question here.
> 
> So, can Wowo's Crystal Sealant be layed?
> 
> I was thinking of applying another layer after the next wash, but wasn't sure if it would bond.


Hi Andy, 
I have layered it before with no issues on paint and wheels.
As Roscoe said earlier don't use any wheel cleaner on the wheels though.....there is no need just shampoo and water.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cheers Paul, just shampoo it is.


----------

